# 801b Questions



## eburgstud1 (Apr 14, 2009)

We have a 1958 801b with a few issues and would love some help.
First, the water pump is going bad, is there a way to rebuild them, or replace them with a new one? (where to buy parts etc.)

Second, the charging system is not currently hooked up, and I was wondering if someone could tell me how to wire the generator to the regulator, and then to the battery. (as in which wires go where...and does the wire from the reg. to the battery go through the ignition switch first)?

Third, the starting solenoid is pretty beat up, how do I go about replacing it (where can i find them)? We have already been taking it apart and flipping and sanding the contact disc...only lasts so long)

Finally, are there fenders available for the 801b?

Any info would be greatly appreciated-


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

NAPA auto parts store sells selinoids, may even have a water pump or be able to order you one.

 Al


----------

